# Baldism stigma i shawll explain?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When you loose your hair , your either brave enought to look like Arnold Schonberg a crown of hair and nothing on top, but for us guys average mortal we shave it up a la jean luc picard style in Stark trek.. or Yul bryner look better that way and i am one of them.

But when you shave your head , bic it, you get baldism stigma ,some immigrant avoid you, some people think your a skinhead, i swear!!

Than some people will approche you and told you racist stuff, because they think your a skinhead, and japanese woman wont sleep whit you(i toss a joke ). 

What about it folk doo you kinda look like a skinhead but your not and you get judge by few because your bald.

Anyway when did baldism started anyway, who started this, bald is beautyful hehe


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

deprofundis said:


> Than some people will approche you and told you racist stuff, because they think your a skinhead, and japanese woman wont sleep whit you(i toss a joke ).



Happy couple by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Chinese women will. :tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

No worries about baldness, us Baroque and Classical era fans have powdered wigs for that.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pierre Boulez must is the first one I think of:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

KenOC said:


>


Did he have a stigma?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

In that picture of Sibelius, if you put him in a sparkly robe he could be a Star Trek alien.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Did he have a stigma?


No.That was just his sty-le


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

If I went bald I would get a comb over like Pierre Boulez. My hair is really thick so I don't think I will get that bold and I do it will probably be in the front.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My genes are good, no boldness in the family.:angel:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

JAS said:


> In that picture of Sibelius, if you put him in a sparkly robe he could be a Star Trek alien.


The representative of an alien race known as the Karelians, no doubt. 

I used to have hair hanging to my shoulders. But as I get older, my forehead is getting ever higher and higher, so nowadays I keep the remaining hair short. I take my inspiration from Jean-Luc Picard, though I think he looks better at 150 than I do at 50.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

brianvds said:


> The representative of an alien race known as the Karelians, no doubt.
> 
> I used to have hair hanging to my shoulders. But as I get older, my forehead is getting ever higher and higher, so nowadays I keep the remaining hair short. I take my inspiration from Jean-Luc Picard, though I think he looks better at 150 than I do at 50.


I find it extremely fascinating with long haired bald men


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Sloe said:


> I find it extremely fascinating with long haired bald men


The long haired bald guy at 0:48 in the following commercial for GLH, a fine Ronco product, has intrigued me since I first saw it ~25 years ago. Come to think about it, the whole commercial is highly intriguing. Just imagine if GLH existed in the 18th century. How would the history of classical music been different? We can only imagine!






But it's good to know that I can get the babes back if I ever go bald! It's also good to know that I can accentuate my body hair and have it be rainproof for all those babes!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> japanese woman wont sleep whit you(i toss a joke ).


Could you wear a wig when courting Japanese women?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ive shaved my head sin e I was. 21. Never had a problem with being bald. Nothing grows on a busy road, as they say.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> Ive shaved my head sin e I was. 21. Never had a problem with being bald. Nothing grows on a busy road, as they say.


They are using that same sentence for whole other parts on the human body, in my country.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

My grandfather was completely bald by the time he was 30. My mother has often told my father that if _he_ lost his hair, she would leave him. We have often expected to come home and find that my father has shaved his head.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Balding with long hair...Brian Eno shows the way (with kitty). Not sure about his fortunes with Japanese women, though.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Is "Baldism" some sort of religion or ideology?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Is "Baldism" some sort of religion or ideology?


A variation of Buddhism. Ever see the head tops of those monks?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Is "Baldism" some sort of religion or ideology?


If it isn't, it should be. Along with Boldism.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never heard of either Baldism or Boldism. But I'm a fully practising follower of Balladism.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

For a more profound and accepting comment on baldness, I refer you to the 8th-century Chinese poet Po Chu-I:

"AT dawn I sighed to see my hairs fall; 
At dusk I sighed to see my hairs fall. 
For I dreaded the time when the last lock should go. . . . 
They are all gone and I do not mind at all ! 
I have done with that cumbrous washing and getting dry; 
My tiresome comb for ever is laid aside. 
Best of all, when the weather is hot and wet, 
To have no top-knot weighing down on one's head ! 
I put aside my dusty conical cap 
And loose my collar-fringe. 
In a silver jar I have stored a cold stream; 
On my bald pate I trickle a ladleful. 
Like one baptized with the Water of Buddha's Law, 
I sit and receive this cool, cleansing joy. 
Now I know why the priest who seeks Repose 
Frees his heart by first shaving his head."

Deep wisdom!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Balding with long hair...Brian Eno shows the way (with kitty). Not sure about his fortunes with Japanese women, though.


Akira Ifukube had a Japanese wife and was slightly bald.










But he got married before he started to loose hair:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

My grandmother used to say to my grandfather who was going bald, 'clever hair are leaving silly head'. She didn't have anything against baldness, but she really disliked some of his not very smart escapades.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> My grandmother used to say to my grandfather who was going bald, 'clever hair are leaving silly head'. She didn't have anything against baldness, but she really disliked some of his not very smart escapades.


Ahhhhh.....the joy of getting old and STILL getting verbally abused by one's wife!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Akira Ifukube had a Japanese wife and was slightly bald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like a Green Bay Packers Fan!!!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> She looks like a Green Bay Packers Fan!!!
> 
> View attachment 93992


A beautiful Green Bay Packers fan.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The sex appeal of bald men? Can balding men be stylish?
So this thread is all about *balder dash*?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Ahhhhh.....the joy of getting old and STILL getting verbally abused by one's wife!!!


Tell me about it! I'm getting round to the idea that "Daft old bugger" is a term of endearment.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Ahhhhh.....the joy of getting old and STILL getting verbally abused by one's wife!!!


Well, he didn't grow older than 53, because of one of his adventures going wrong.

And to be fair, it wasn't a sensitive subject for him, he was rather proud of his balding patch. According to my grandma, he was strutting around with the head held high, forever doing comparisons between his balding top and the bald tops of various political figures he liked, and feeling quite distinguished.

Probably, he had more self-assurance than was healthy for him, in his looks, capabilities and luck I think.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I happily embraced my baldness. I shave my head weekly, down to the skin. I have never gotten any weird looks or anything of the sort. I have really come to like it, and don't think I would take back the full head of hair even were it offered to me. So much simpler now - no shampoo, no combing, just "wash and wear" as I call it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I found a quote from a younger Bizet saying, "_ would willingly risk my life for a friend, but would think myself an idiot if I lost a hair on my head on account of a woman."

Link

So either Bizet was worried about baldness or he hated women once upon a time. He got married later on so maybe he found out about Rogain. _


----------

